# What Does It Mean To Say Someone Is Pure. To Say Something Is Pure?



## freespirit (Aug 10, 2004)

What is pure?





What does it meant to say someone or something is pure? I believe that being pure is impure in itself. 

Sincerely,

Jaskeerat (free spirit)


----------



## Arvind (Aug 25, 2004)

Consider a rod with two ends. Pure and Impure are two extreme ends of that rod, which acts as a reference for measurement of something which falls within those two ends. Another factor is the mindset/perspective with a view to look at things. When u say, a pure thing has 0% impurity, it is true from a mindset which has taken impurity as a reference. But well, when there is 0% impurity, then why to mention about impurity at all. 

Hope that helps.

Regards.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 30, 2004)

Came here just to let all know (including Jaskeerat ji), about the posts. In case, there is no reply, doest mean that no one has read it. Some are mute readers like me, though I started expressing myself recently. Also It is just that sometimes, we readers dont know anything about the answer. But rest assured, back-ground processing keeps on taking place, and whenever a suitable pointer is received, the post is answered. So ALL, please keep contributing. This is a common quest of all of us.

Best Regards


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 30, 2004)

> What is pure?
> 
> What does it meant to say someone or something is pure? I believe that being pure is impure in itself.
> 
> ...


Jaskeerat,

Your above question has been on my mind since you wrote it but I could not find the response to answer it. But today after interacting in here, I think I get it. 

Please correct me if I am wrong, what you are saying is that defining something PURE makes it IMPURE because THE PURE is THE ULITMATE SOURCE. In other words defining THE INFINITE  makes THE INFINITE Finite. That may be  reason our Gurus said that IK ONG KAAR has no name. Because just by naming the nameless we have built a fence of limitation around THE ONE.


Does this answer your query?

Tejwant.


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 31, 2004)

Dear Members,

For me, pure means one which is internally homogeneous and consistent. 

With love and regards for all.
Amarpal


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Feb 11, 2008)

Purity and Impurity. 

A good godward and spirited soul is like a vessel of amrit. All who touch it, associate with it become purified in thought and deed.

On a personal note, the human being is a powerful and formidable force. Those godly souls, who are truly immersed in deep spiritual meditation, continually, who find all their bliss, peace and intoxication from prayer and the word, undergo a chemical change. The body is self cleansing, it produces endorphin like substances emitted from the brain that literally maintain the body mind and soul, healing cleansing purtifiying and regenerating. 

Truly godly souls, are very rare to anger, have very low toxity levels. Toxic levels are created and raised by the harmful chemicals produced by anger stress and the associated colonic and digestive disorders that arise from these bodily malfunctions.

Thereby purity is a literal and spiritual term for persons who throughpiety, a calm demeanour are truly fragrant and pure souls...


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 11, 2008)

I found this almost a year ago surfing the web. It is written by a young woman. It is so wonderful, so I saved it.

_                 Re: what is a gursikh like?? 
Author: kar kirpaa sabh rayN thheevaa 
Date:   03-05-05 01:58

gursikh

when it's a personal opinion, he will say it with humility
when it's guru's word, he will never take credit himself
when it needs to be said, he's not afraid to say it
when it is not worth saying, he stays peaceful and quiet
when you praise him, he won't praise back - he will be thankful to the guru
when you insult him, he won't insult back - he will be thankful to the guru
when you ask him for seva, he'll ask you for seva
when you ask him for a favour, he will eagerly listen
when you say something in line with gurmat, he will say sat bachan
when you say something he doesn't agree with, he may not agree but he will never put you down or make you feel lower
when you are confused, he will use guru's teachings to explain 
when you understand, he will ask you to tell others
when he is alone, he will take any time he can to remember the guru
when he is with you, he will not push you, but inspire you to do the same
when you ask him for advice, he will first think of the guru's opinion
when he needs advice, he will first ask the guru 
when you get upset with him, he will not try to deny his misgivings
when he is upset with you, he will never reflect on your misgivings
when he makes a mistake, he will ask you and the guru for blessings
when you make a mistake, he will make himself look like the simpleton

when the time is right, the fire of a million suns is in his eyes, 
but you'll not often see them - because he's looking at your feet

when you are just talking worldly things, he will make you feel normal,
but he will never let the filth of maya rub off on himself, 

when he talks to you about history, his eyes well up with tears, 
but he doesn't live in the past, he remakes history, through his actions

when you want the honest truth, he won't sugar coat it 
but his words are so sweet ...
... that you don't need sugar coating

this is my impression of my role model bhai parminder singh... 

a gursikh, 
a gurmukh.

_What is a Gursikh like? - DiscoverSikhi.Com

  ਕਾਇਆ ਸੋਚ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਪਿਆਰ ॥
                                  kaaeiaa soch n paaeeai bin har bhagath piaar ||
                                                  The body does not obtain purity without loving devotion to the Lord.

Guru Naanak
Ang 59
​


----------

